# trade mike james anyone?



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

I know this might be a horrible thing to do to james, but I think we need to trade him AGIAN. I know we picked him up early on in the offseason, thats only because the Rockets thought they were in need of surious pg help. But now that we have landed Francis. I really feel like there is no need for both of them to be on the roster. I just feel like the Rockets went after james so quickly and now they regret it because they pick up someone who has the same style game but is alot better. And on top of all that Arron Brooks did very well in the summer league and also looks like a shoot 1st type pg.
IMO having mike james is a clutter to the team..

Lineup: (not sure of rotation)
pg= Francis/Alston/Brooks
sg= Tmac/bonzi/head
sf= Battier/snyder/novak
pf= Scola/Hayes
C= Yao/Mutombo/Butler


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Mike James fits into Adelman's system much better than Rafer Alston. James can knock down a 3-pointer at a solid rate, he's very quick, and can get up and down the court with ease. Alston is a decent pure point guard, but James and Francis have the talent sets to run an offense when called upon as well. In other words, Alston should be the player on his way out of Houston. And we shouldn't put too much stock in Aaron Brooks just yet since he's only a rookie who has never played a game of professional basketball.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Good points jworth.

Miami seems to have moved on from Rafer and are now looking at Smush Parker. I keep seeing quotes about Houston looking at other deals for Rafer. I just want to know what they are? Somebody give me some teams and what the deals would be? Links only please not speculation.

Another thought could be what yao m is suggesting. Houston might want to keep a true point on this team who doesn't turn the ball over alot and can distribute. That could be why Rafer hasn't been dealt yet.

Has 60 days passed yet? If so, the rockets could be shopping James now that they have Steve.

Side note but sort of on point, I think Chuck hasn't signed yet because he really thinks they are looking for another PF to start or be the number 2 PF on the roster behind Scola.

We still have alot of offseason left to play out.:biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Side note but sort of on point, I think Chuck hasn't signed yet because he really thinks they are looking for another PF to start or be the number 2 PF on the roster behind Scola.


Chuck is a Restricted FA. If we want to, we can match any offer other team gives him and he would have to stay here.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

This would be the ultimate backstab.

Nvm. The ultimate backstab would be to trade Francis... for Mobley.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It would be a bad thing to do since we got him. At least wait till he plays a few games with the team. Of course if the right deal comes along, I'll think about it.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

jdiggidy said:


> Good points jworth.
> 
> Miami seems to have moved on from Rafer and are now looking at Smush Parker. I keep seeing quotes about Houston looking at other deals for Rafer. I just want to know what they are? Somebody give me some teams and what the deals would be? Links only please not speculation.
> 
> ...


I see what you are saying about the hole coaching system. IMO i jus CAN NOT see us playing to our full potential if we have both of them. 

-Rumor has it that we might trade rafer to the kings for Shareef.. IMO we should trade james it would work out better for both teams. But if we do trade james that would be an ULTIMATE stab in the back


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

there is more to this than just upsetting james. the rockets have to continue to be an upstanding franchise if we want be able to draw in players in the future


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

I say keep Mike James. If you have to trade a PG, it should be Rafer Alston. IMO James is a better overall player than Alston, and if you can get a decent PF for Rafer, then do it. Are there any decent PF's available that the Rockets could package Alston in a trade to get (that would start on the Rockets over Scola and/or Hayes) or I am just being optimistic?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Try to get whatever you can out of Rafer Alston, even if it's only cap relief. Mike James perhaps can become what Bobby Jackson was back in Sacramento. An energy spark off the bench.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I think everyone will pretty much get their chance. I just want to see how all the new people pan out before trading out the people who are used to playing with t-mac and yao. I don't want to have the new roster underperforming compared to last season. If francis and james don't pan out, we can bring in rafer again to bring back the elements of last season. But if francis and james work perfectly well, then giving up rafer wont hurt us.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

darkballa said:


> I think everyone will pretty much get their chance. I just want to see how all the new people pan out before trading out the people who are used to playing with t-mac and yao. I don't want to have the new roster underperforming compared to last season. If francis and james don't pan out, we can bring in rafer again to bring back the elements of last season. But if francis and james work perfectly well, then giving up rafer wont hurt us.


I agree. We shouldn't be trading anyone until we see how everyone fits in with the new system. Let's wait like 10-20 games and then see is there someone who has nothing to give to this team.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

ill sleep alot easier knowing alston is not on our opening night roster and mike james is


----------

